# Some CF Images



## tomahawk6 (24 Oct 2008)




----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Oct 2008)

Master Corporal Brent Nolasco (left) and Sapper Kevin Brown (right) from the 2nd Canadian Engineer Regiment, Petawawa, Ontario, finish laying out detonation cord attached to C4 explosives that will set off the explosive ordinance and rocket propelled grenades found in a large cache in the compound Nakhonay village during Operation ARAY.

Task Force Kandahar conducted this operation, which took place in Eastern Panjwayi district during the first ten days of October 2008 in partnership with the Afghan National Security Forces and in concert with Reserve Battle Group (South), in order to disrupt insurgent command and control in Panjwayi and prevent insurgent infiltration into Kandahar City.

Canadian soldiers serving with the 2nd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment base out of Petawawa, Ontario as the Battle Group, provide security and establish contact with the head of the villagers during a dismounting patrol in the Panjaway District in Kandahar Province, Afghanistan on Operations ARAY.

Joint Task Force Afghanistan (JTF-Afg) is Canada’s military contribution to Afghanistan. Canadian operations will focus on working with Afghan authorities to improve security, governance and economic development in the country.

The Canadian Forces (CF) contribution in Afghanistan comprises over 2,500 soldiers, most of whom serve with JTF-Afg at Kandahar Airfield and Camp Nathan Smith, Canada’s Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT), in Kandahar City. Additional personnel are assigned to various military headquarters, support bases, and civilian organizations. Photo by : MCpl Karl McKay Photographer JTF-Afg





The 2nd Canadian Engineer Regiment, Petawawa, Ontario, prepare to destroy the weapons cache and the Improvised Explosive Device-making facility in Nakhonay village found during Operation ARAY. Photo by : MCpl Karl McKay Photographer JTF-Afg





K9 handler Werner Bester of South Africa and his dog follow Afghan and Canadian soldiers into compounds of interest in Nakhonay village during Operation ARAY. Photo by : MCpl Karl McKay Photographer JTF-Afg





A Canadian track light vehicle rolls to a position point at a defensive leaguer camp near the village of Nakhonay, in the Panjawai district during Operation ARAY. Photo by : MCpl Karl McKay Photographer JTF-Afg





Troops gather in a circle during orders to listen to Major Robert McBride, the OC (officer-in-charge) of the Battle Group’s November Company, as he passes information at a leaguer near the village of Nakhonay, in the Panjawai district during Operation ARAY. Photo by : MCpl Karl McKay Photographer JTF-Afg


----------



## Run away gun (25 Oct 2008)

> Master Corporal Brent Nolasco (left) and Sapper Kevin Brown (right) from the 2nd *Canadian* Engineer Regiment, Petawawa, Ontario,



Correct long form for 2 CER is 2 *Combat* Engineer Regiment.


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Oct 2008)

I just pasted what the journo had titled the pic's- sorry for not catching it.


----------



## gun runner (25 Oct 2008)

Excellent pics...thanks Tomahawk for posting them !Ubique


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2008)

Great pics, and I'm happy to here they finally took down Nakhonay!!!


----------



## gaspasser (25 Oct 2008)

Fantastic pics of our gallant warriors...
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## a78jumper (26 Oct 2008)

So why is the placque on the desk upside down???? Prolly would not stand upright, but kinda a bit of dissing there?


----------



## Spanky (26 Oct 2008)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> So why is the placque on the desk upside down???? Prolly would not stand upright, but kinda a bit of dissing there?



Maybe "Another recce guy" presented the placque and did not have his glasses on.  He's would be the gentleman in the center of the picture.


----------

